# Swarm Bait Box and Getting Permission



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

This is really a legal question.

The fence would be on the owners property, but how far back from the property line is it.

Your talking about road/highway property in front of this property line, a county may give permission, but doughtful. The state I am sure would say " No ".

Best bet call the County Court House, and the State Hwy. Dept. and ask also call BLM or whoever controls the public land in your area.

Also if I were to see you out by my fence line fooling around, I would be down to see what was going on very quickly, and not in a happy mood !

Good Luck
PCM


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Why not just go to the horses mouth and ask the landowner. You're in an agricultural area where most landowners are sympathetic to beekeepers. 99.9% of the time the guy is not going to slug you for asking! :scratch:


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Agree with fish-stix. The direct approach is always best. If you get told no, you can bet it was for a good reason, in their mind anyway.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Having lived in the country for most of my adult life, I have observed that something odd, like a swarm trap, on the side of the road would be used as a target by idiots with guns. (That is, in the absence of the much-preferred deer-crossing sign.)

Wayne


----------



## smiffy (Sep 25, 2009)

Why go out into the stick's and risk losing your bait hives, like you i built some this year, the first one i finished i put in my garden next to my workshed on a stack of four spare tyres, three days later a huge swarm took up residence much to my amazement. I live in central London, U.K. and if i can attract swarms there well dont go looking for them let them come looking for you 
Smiffy.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Talk to the land owner, heck they may even know where a feral hive is and you can set up near it every year. Jim


----------

